# BBQ'ing with Tdizzle: Beef Brisket (Round 2!)



## trodizzle (Aug 8, 2015)

Okay gang, the brisket last week is gone as of today. I was pretty happy with it for lunches and I'm not burnt out of eating it so it's time to cook another one.

I picked up a 15.37lb choice beef brisket..






Trimmed it up about noon today and was left with a 4.32lb point, for burnt ends...





And a 5.31lb flat...





So that's right, I trimmed off 5.74lbs of fat off that monster...

I injected them both with about 3/4 of a cup of beef broth (so Seeker wouldn't be busting my balls over dryness), rubbed them down with Smoking Guns Hot rub and covered each with saran wrap then put them in the fridge to sit for about 6 hours until I put them on the smoker.


----------



## snake (Aug 9, 2015)

6 Lbs of fat? What would that be in body weight after you ingested it?

Nice gloves btw. You can bring them up next time I butcher a deer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2015)

This is such a tease...pics of smoked brisket or it didn't happen.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2015)

U need a leaner bisket, stop being cheap and get some better quality meat.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Diz can you post your recipe threads in the diet forum please?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Diz can you post your recipe threads in the diet forum please?



Sure bro, mad brisket diet gainz!


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> This is such a tease...pics of smoked brisket or it didn't happen.



They are coming, I haven't even put it on the smoker yet, that happens in 2 hours or so. Think of this as like a live blog!


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

snake said:


> 6 Lbs of fat? What would that be in body weight after you ingested it?
> 
> Nice gloves btw. You can bring them up next time I butcher a deer.



Just think what I paid per lb for all that fat which went right in the garbage.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> They are coming, I haven't even put it on the smoker yet, that happens in 2 hours or so. Think of this as like a live blog!



I ❤️️ Food Pr0n...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Sure bro, mad brisket diet gainz!



Brisket is great for gains!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't let Nble fool you. He really loves all minds of porn. Especially noodz in his inbox.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 9, 2015)

Brisket salad is my shit from a bbq down the street.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's the meat after I took it out of the fridge...










Just put them both on the smoker which has been warming up for the last hour and is set at 235 (which keeps the pit around 225) to smoke overnight.






Next update in the AM.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks good Dizz


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

It's 5:30 am here. About 15 minutes ago I wrapped the meat in two layers of foil with a bit of turbinado sugar sprinkled on both sides of the meat for the remainder of the cook. Both peices had an internal temperature of about 170 degrees so 35 degrees to go still until 205. Check back in a few hours.


----------



## nightster (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

Just checked the brisket and it's done!

Internal temp was around 208 or so and it was pretty tender when I poked it with my thermometer probe.

Here's the flat...





Here's the point...





I will now let them rest for at least an hour, lightly covered in foil.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

All trimmed up...

The point, prior to cubing up...





The point all cubed up...





The flat, sliced a bit to test tenderness, still slightly overdone for my tastes but much better than last week...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 9, 2015)

> The flat, sliced a bit to test tenderness, still slightly overdone for my tastes but much better than last week..



Brisket is hard to cook.  Since your trimming off the fat try injecting some apple juice or peach juice into it before you wrap it and put it back in.  This will help with the moisture.  My cousin does this with brisket and it is better than anything Ive had at some of the "champion BBQ" establishments.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Brisket is hard to cook.  Since your trimming off the fat try injecting some apple juice or peach juice into it before you wrap it and put it back in.  This will help with the moisture.  My cousin does this with brisket and it is better than anything Ive had at some of the "champion BBQ" establishments.



Moisture was okay, I injected with beef broth prior to cooking, I just let the flat get too hot, I should probably pull it about 205 instead of closer to 210. It held together but would probably fail the judges "pull test." Tastes great though.

And yes, brisket is a bitch to cook. When i judge events brisket is usually the worst category by far, people just really struggle cooking a good brisket. I think i'm about 90% there but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Moisture was okay, I injected with beef broth prior to cooking, I just let the flat get too hot, I should probably pull it about 205 instead of closer to 210. It held together but would probably fail the judges "pull test." Tastes great though.
> 
> And yes, brisket is a bitch to cook. When i judge events brisket is usually the worst category by far, people just really struggle cooking a good brisket. I think i'm about 90% there but there's always room for improvement.



It looks good, Im just getting you ready for when Seeker tells you it looks like $hit.  Seeker dont fuk around.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> It looks good, Im just getting you ready for when Seeker tells you it looks like $hit.  Seeker dont fuk around.



LOL, Seeker can post pics of his Q, then we'll chat.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2015)

Goddamn, that looks incredible.  I love eating brisket but always manage to screw it up when I try to cook it.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I should probably pull it about 205 instead of closer to 210.



Have you tried pulling it at 195?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 9, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Have you tried pulling it at 195?



Yep, a few times in the past, seems to be too tight for my tastes at 195.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2015)

Masterpiece!


----------

